# Baldwin County QDM club looking for one member



## Ron4GA (May 4, 2021)

I have a new job that is moving us back to Florida and my spot needs to be filled. Club is located in southwest Baldwin County. Around 950 acres of QDM property. Space for campers is available, pin in/out. $950/year. Handful of work days. Best way to get more info is shoot me a text and I'll pass on club managers info. I'm packing up to move and wont be on here much. 850-420-4605. Ron Mann


----------



## Gator89 (May 4, 2021)

Ron4GA said:


> I have a new job that is moving us back to Florida and my spot needs to be filled. Club is located in southwest Baldwin County. Around 950 acres of QDM property. Space for campers is available, pin in/out. $950/year. Handful of work days. Best way to get more info is shoot me a text and I'll pass on club managers info. I'm packing up to move and wont be on here much. 850-420-4605. Ron Mann



Buy your lifetime license before your residency status changes.

You will thank me later.


----------



## gambo38 (May 19, 2021)

How many acres and is it still an opening


----------



## Gmjustice (Jun 28, 2021)

Ron4GA said:


> I have a new job that is moving us back to Florida and my spot needs to be filled. Club is located in southwest Baldwin County. Around 950 acres of QDM property. Space for campers is available, pin in/out. $950/year. Handful of work days. Best way to get more info is shoot me a text and I'll pass on club managers info. I'm packing up to move and wont be on here much. 850-420-4605. Ron Mann


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 10, 2021)

Gator89 said:


> Buy your lifetime license before your residency status changes.
> 
> You will thank me later.


That is what I did. Great recommendation!


----------



## Ron4GA (Sep 9, 2021)

Fellas, I have no idea if this spot is still open. Haven't talked with the dude since he sent my deposit back. I will say this.... I would stay away from this club. Members shooting perfectly legal deer by the QDM standards the club has, and the guy running the place wanted to have a meeting with all members right after this telling everyone "his expectations" on what was a shooter. Between this and vehicles passing "foot traffic only" signs to get to a blind...... I could go on, but I have better things to do. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------

